# Its time to do something



## wonderwmn (Feb 2, 2018)

I have been saving fabric scraps for ages. Some are cotton and others are what I call silkys. The silkys are somewhat shear probably leftover from making blouses. This mess are all sizes of scraps. Yesterday I began separating types of fabric. I think the velvets and satins will be great to start a cathedral window quilt. I need to decide some quilt design to use the small pieces of cotton. Also there are scraps of flannel. Now what kind of quilt design will those make. I want to either do something with this mass or chuck it. Just tired of it taking up space.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

A fellow teacher asked my advice last year, saying she had fabric scraps (silky also) from her grandma's blouses, and she wanted to make a quilt from them. So we worked out how to do that, a sort of crazy quilt plan. Since she is a math teacher, figuring out the puzzle pieces worked well for her, and once I showed her a little about piecing, she got started. Apparently finished the quilt over the summer, and is quite happy with it.
Maybe a crazy quilt pillow top or throw might be a possibility for some of your fabrics like that, velvets and silkies? It's what quilting was originally, saving precious fabrics to re-use, congrats to you for wanting to put them to good use


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

I have a lot of scraps too. It is time to start using them! Don't forget doll clothes for your silkies. If you don't think the patterns or colors are appropriate for dresses, maybe doll underwear?


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Started out with several 18 gallon totes of fabric and scraps.
Now down to 2 -18 gallon totes of fabric and scraps.
Been making baby quilts for Project Linus for the local Children's hospital.
60 years ago, I was a patient of Children's Mercy Hospital Neo Natal Unit.
Now I donate baby quilts to the same hospital and unit.
Also make surgery caps for operating room at the same hospital.
Just my way to give back to the community. 
Just a thought.


----------

